# Help needed about inherited tools



## Neil (5 May 2004)

Poor Alf, your keyboard must be worn out after 1000+ posts and now I have to dump this lot on you...

I've inherited some hand tools so I thought that I would show you all, and ask for some advice on care/restoration and identification in a couple of cases. Sorry about the big download for the bandwidth-restricted...

Without further ado, here they are. First up, a Stanley/Bailey No. 7:





It was a bit rusty, but I removed most of it and honed the blade. It is very nice to use, although what would I know?

Record Bullnose Rabbet Plane No. 077A:




Rather rusty as you can see. Any tips on how to give it some TLC? Also what angles should I be honing it at?

Spokeshaves:




Record No. A151 and a wooden one - can someone tell me what this one is please?

Honing guide:




I like this a lot - unfortunately the iron from the No. 7 is too wide for it. I like the little swing-out gauge with markings for 45,30 and 25 degrees - why don't modern guides have this I wonder?

Mortise gauge & rules:




The gauge is marked 'Swift & Sons, Sheffield'

Squares:




The smaller one is marked 'St__wood, Birmingham, England' I can't read the test on the bigger one - something like 'Wilson..._watt & sons Ltd.' The small one is out-of-square - I don't suppose there is any way of adjusting this? And what is the best approach to de-rusting?

Saws:




The Tenon saw is marked 'A.T.Murray & Sons, Liverpool'. I like the little one and it cuts beautifully, but I have no idea what it is for  

And finally (you'll be pleased to hear), some chisels & gouges, plus a little set of dividers:




Some of the gouges are marked 'Keeson, Liverpool'

There was also a Record 405 Multiplane, complete with its manual and a letter from C&J Hampton Ltd. with details of extra cutters. The letter is dated 28th Feb 1956. I have used this in anger (anger being the operative word, as I didn't know then to start at the end of the work and work my way backwards...  )

No antiques I'm sure, but I like them anyway  . Any advice on looking after & tuning these tools would be much appreciated, particularly for the bullnose plane. The person who left them to me would want them to be used!

Thanks for your help, everyone...

NeilCFD


----------



## Alf (5 May 2004)

Neil,

D'you mind awfully if I come back to this lot in the morning? There are a couple of parrots here who seem to think they should get some of my attention.  Just to tide you over:

*You Sucketh More Mightily Than A Dyson!!* (in the nicest possible way) :wink: 

Cheers, Alf

P.S. The bullnose is worthless, especially with the box. As a favour, I'm willing to dispose of it for you...


----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)

Neil,

Does the term "inherited" have a different meaning in your part of the country?........You're very fortunate. Happy days and good luck with the restoration.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Midnight (5 May 2004)

hmmmmmmmm... mever thought I'd live to see a green Alf...

:wink:


----------



## Neil (6 May 2004)

Sorry everyone - it wasn't meant to be a gloat  as I feel very unlucky really - I would much rather still have the person who I inherited them from 

Very generous offer about the bullnose, Alf, especially in these days of escalating bin charges, but after due consideration I've decided to hang on to it :wink:

There were also some Woodies which I haven't collected yet, plus two nice Woden sash cramps (which are incredibly rusty) and lots of little bits & pieces.

Would anyone be interested to see pictures of the 405?

NeilCFD


----------



## Alf (6 May 2004)

Would anyone be interested in pictures of the 405 he says... :roll: 

Sorry, Neil, I should have commiserated with you first.  Then got jealous... Okay, so let's see what we have here:

Stanley UK #7 jointer - spitting image of my own dear #7. Use it, enjoy it. 

Record #77a - that's exactly what I meant by "crusty" rust in this thread :shock: Go fairly gently with the cleaning if in any doubt, and do the sole and sides just like you were flattening the sole, but making sure you don't take the sides _out of square_ with the sole. Err, bevel angle... um, my mind's gone blank. Not less than 25 degs and probably 30 for some strength sound right? BTW have you got the shims too? From the box it must date between WW2 and 1962 and the book price as of last March was betwen £30-80 fwiw.

Record A151 spokeshave - "Unbreakable" made of malleable iron. Hence the "A" prefix and the red paint. Introduced in 1933 and still in production until fairly recently. Must be good then.  

Adjustable wooden spokeshave - just about the only design of shave I _don't_ have :roll: It's, er, adjustable. Beech body, possibly a brass wear plate on the sole? Very popular in the States, less so here I think. Not a lot I can add really. If you look very carefully over the body you might find a maker's stamp - but you might not, lots of firms made them I think. Salaman calls it a "Screwed and plated" shave.

Honing guide - pass, not my forte at all.  You could try BugBear, he's more of a honing guide afficianado.

Cutting gauge - rather than a mortise one (only one pin). Standard beech jobbie - useful but undramatic.  Swift & Sons comes up blank in my (very limited) reference books.

4-fold boxwood rules - they should clean up very nicely with some fine webrax or equivalent and lots of paste wax. Rub it in and it'll clean the wood surprisingly well. Wipe off the now grey and dirty wax and re-apply a fresh thin coat and buff out. Paint spots may need popping off with a fingernail. The upper one is an "arch" joint, and the lower a "square" joint (surprise). If you want to polish up the brass, do the waxing of the wood first and you'll cut down on problems with the grime and polish from the brass bleeding into the boxwood. DAMHIKT

Squares - the little one is a combined try and mitre, which is handy. Getting it back square is a problem though.  I tend to avoid buying old squares because of this, so I'm basing this advice on guesswork and hazy recollection. You could try giving the square a firm tap and see if you're lucky :wink: but failing that I think you have to file it square... :shock: A long, tedious, and somewhat skillful task. The bigger one is sort of ringing a bell with me, but I can't put my finger on the name. IIWM, I'd remove the rust with wirewool or alternative _first_ and see how it looked. Looks from here like a certain amount of bluing of the blade is still there on the bigger one, and you don't want to lose that if you can help it. If that's no good then wet'n'dry wrapped round a hardwood block with the square's blade well supported works for me. All procedures well lubricated with white spirit btw.

Tenon saw - The only date I have for A T Murray puts them somewhere around 1935, although he was trading, without his sons, in Liverpool between 1905 and 1913 so you can assume certainly earlier than '35, and probably later. Rather a nice workmanlike saw.  Clean up the blade (if required) with the hardwood block just like the squares.

Mystery saw - I admit, I had to look this one up! Apparently it's an electrician's saw. :? According the Salaman "made to cut either wood or metal, and used before c.1918 for cutting the wooden 'capping and casing' in which the wires were run". So now you, and I, know. You'll be needing a bell hanger's awl next :roll: :lol: 

Gouges etc - Could it be "Kelson" rather than "Keeson"? I've got a listing for a Kelson trademark used by R Kelly & Sons of Liverpool (1880-1927) Looks to me like you've got at least a couple of carving tools there - the one with the octagonal handle might be interesting. Couple of tack lifters at the end, and a nice pair of wing dividers.

Some jolly good, useful tools there, Noel. Enjoy.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (6 May 2004)

Thank you, Alf, for your very detailed reply - I'm a little overwhelmed! I'll digest it further after work, and post a couple more pictures. Just a couple of things for now:

The gauge has the two mortise pins on the other side, which you can't see in the photo. 

The wooden spokeshave - I'm 99% sure it has the brass plate - I'll look after work. 

The boxwood rules had makers’ names on, so I'll post these later. 

The electrician's saw is a bit of a surprise - I think I might find other uses for it... 

Gouges could well be Kelson rather than Keeson - the stamp wasn't very clear.

I'll be seeking your advice on the woodies too, but I won't be picking these up for a few months.

Thanks again, Alf, you're a star!

Neil


----------



## Alf (6 May 2004)

Neil":faov6soc said:


> The gauge has the two mortise pins on the other side, which you can't see in the photo.


Ooops, sorry. Trouble was I couldn't see any means of adjustment either, hence the assumption. 

I'll take a guess, based on not being able to see the pics again  , and suggest Rabone or Rabone Chesterman on at least one of the rules.



Neil":faov6soc said:


> I'll be seeking your advice on the woodies too, but I won't be picking these up for a few months.


Phewwwwwwwww. :roll: :lol: 

You're welcome; sorry for going on!

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (6 May 2004)

Sorry Alf, the pictures should be back now. I hadn't realised that myimgs.com have such a low bandwidth limit per month - used up in 24 hours in this case!



Alf":3os5ft7x said:


> sorry for going on!



Hardly, Alf! :roll: :lol: Your advice is much appreciated.  

Off now to take a pic of the 405.

Neil


----------



## Neil (6 May 2004)

Hi Alf, 

You did indeed guess correctly with Rabone - the arch joint one. The square one says 'E. Preston & Sons' along with 'C. Jennings & Co. Bristol Timber Merchants General' and, you'll be pleased to hear, 'Support British Industry'
No shims with the #77a...

One of the gouges is a Sorby, and one of the chisels is indeed Kelson on closer inspection - I think my eyesight is going :roll: 

Here is the sole of the wooden spokeshave, showing the brass plate and a blade which is in need of some attention:





And here (rather unnecessarily) is the other side of the mortise gauge:





Lastly here is the 405:





and again:





Seems pretty mint - slight rust on the ends of the arms and on some of the cutters, but that is about it.

If anyone is interested, I can do a PDF of the instructions.

I promise that is the last of the pictures for a while... :wink: 

Neil


----------



## Alf (6 May 2004)

Neil":10a9jvwu said:


> You did indeed guess correctly with Rabone - the arch joint one. The square one says 'E. Preston & Sons' along with 'C. Jennings & Co. Bristol Timber Merchants General' and, you'll be pleased to hear, 'Support British Industry'


Cool, especially the Preston one. 8) The 4-fold that came in the chest (broken alas  ) turned out to be a promotional one too, for Jewsons in Plymouth, which I thought was good fun. Promotional rules could be a whole collecting theme really... But I won't go there! :shock: 



> No shims with the #77a...


No worries, you'll probably want a fine mouth all the time anyway.



> One of the gouges is a Sorby, and one of the chisels is indeed Kelson on closer inspection - I think my eyesight is going :roll:


Which Sorby? :wink: And you don't want to hear some of the things I think I've read on tools. Spent 10 mins the other day trying to make "Governor" spell "Onions" simply 'cos I knew the trademark I _could_ see was used by Onions. Silly me, it was Governor brand! :roll: 



> Here is the sole of the wooden spokeshave, showing the brass plate and a blade which is in need of some attention


Ooo nice, that's hardly been used.  



> And here (rather unnecessarily) is the other side of the mortise gauge


Yep, definitely a mortise gauge  



> Lastly here is the 405...Seems pretty mint - slight rust on the ends of the arms and on some of the cutters, but that is about it.


You're telling me! I thought mine was pretty crispy, but that's a joy to behold. Very, very nice. But of course it needs to get used... :wink: 



> If anyone is interested, I can do a PDF of the instructions.


Nice offer, but you've been beaten to it. Although I see the covers differ at least, so it might be worth seeing if there are differences... :wink: 

Thanks for letting us, well me anyway, drool by proxy.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Pete W (6 May 2004)

Well, I'd like to thank both of you. Hugely enjoyable thread .


----------



## DaveL (6 May 2004)

Neil

Thank you for showing us the tools, I hope when you use them they remind you of good memorys of the person they came from. 
I have a few tools that where my grandads, very pleasant to use. 

And Alf once again you shead light on the wonderful things displayed for our pleasure. May your fingers never grow tired :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (7 May 2004)

Thanks to both of you for showing us the tools and telling us about them. As Dave says, I am sure they will mean a lot to you Neil when you use them.


----------



## Neil (7 May 2004)

Thanks everyone for such kind words - I will indeed enjoy using all of these tools at some stage - although I'll have quite a steep learning curve to climb for some of them. And a special thank you to you, Alf - you're the best!  

I've downloaded that PDF and I'll have a look if there are any interesting differences.

Neil


----------



## Aragorn (7 May 2004)

Just to add my thanks to you both as well. Very enjoyable and interesting thread. Neil, the tools look fabulous, especially the 405.
Every tool takes on the spirit of the person using it, and I'm sure learning to use this lot will bring you great pleasure and fond memories.


----------



## Neil (25 May 2004)

Hi everyone,

I've had a go at cleaning up the Record #77A, following Alf's advice using webrax, white spirit, elbow grease, router collet brushes, waterstone etc. etc. I'm quite pleased with the result  so I thought I would show it off a bit:




Alf - when I removed the nose I found the shims were attached - don't know how I missed them before   - I would like to say that they were hidden under the layers of rust, but when I look back at the original photo I can see them  so there is no way I would get away with this.

It took three hours of hard work just for this little plane, so I'm now feeling for Alf having the entire contents of the tool chest to do :shock: 

NeilCFD


----------



## Alf (25 May 2004)

Neil":1xce44kk said:


> It took three hours of hard work just for this little plane, so I'm now feeling for Alf having the entire contents of the tool chest to do :shock:


If anyone fancies a summer school on "Rust removal for woodworkers", I have plenty of teaching material... :lol: 

Neil, cracking job. I could just see that nestling in the tool chest and looking right at home. :wink: Next stop the #7? Or the squares? Maybe the saws? On the other hand there are the shaves... Hmm, I'm not the only one with some work to do eh? :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (25 May 2004)

Alf":1vrdkmdm said:


> Hmm, I'm not the only one with some work to do eh?


You know, Alf, I think you might be right. It is strangely addictive though, but does eat into the woodworking time a bit...

Well, even though I think I should be focussing on rust removal, I don't think anything is getting any worse so I would like to do something wooden next to mix it up a bit. The boxwood rules look like a good place to start for something not too arduous  

The handle & knob on the #7 are in need of some urgent TLC. Any advice on how to proceed with these, Alf? The handle had some padding glued to it, and now there is a nasty gluey residue left behind :? 

NeilCFD


----------



## Chris Knight (25 May 2004)

Neil,
It looks terrific - you have done a fabulous job on it - it really makes me want to pick it up and use it!


----------



## Neil (25 May 2004)

Thanks Chris - I gave it a quick test run once it was finished and I must say it is very nice to use! I'm looking forward to using it in anger  

NeilCFD


----------



## Alf (25 May 2004)

Neil":2b870ycb said:


> It is strangely addictive though, but does eat into the woodworking time a bit...


Whoops. Who put that slope there... :? 

Nasty gluey residue. Hmm. Try the white spirit first, and if that doesn't work try meths (carefully). If neither of those work you might be best scraping down to bare wood and starting again. Probably stained beech handles, yep? So if you do have to refinish a bit of antique oak stain and a dash of mahogany for warmth makes for a lovely colour. Shellac, oil or wax to finish depending on personal preference.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (25 May 2004)

Alf":3smfc7od said:


> Whoops. Who put that slope there...


I blame you entirely, Alf. No, come to think of it Chris, Adam, Tony and quite a few other forum members must take some responsibility too :lol: Already I have a L-N low-angle block plane high up on my wish list...no doubt a 4 1/2 will soon follow :roll: 

Thanks for yet more excellent advice - I'll give it a go  

NeilCFD


----------



## Neil (13 Jun 2005)

My Mum has been sorting through the garage and has found these goodies for me:





Any ideas about the items in top left corner, 2nd and 3rd items down? Bevel gauge at bottom right looks nice... Even some oilstones to keep Alf happy!  Anything else look particularly interesting?

Sorry about small pic...

Cheers,
Neil

Hoping a Norris smoother is going to turn up... :-#


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jun 2005)

2nd item is an Archimedian drill, can be collectible. 3rd item looks like a pad saw, more common on your side of the pond than mine.
Some nice bits there for the brace.


----------



## Alf (13 Jun 2005)

Crumbs, you're a regular rust-magnet, Neil...

2nd down on the left is an Archimedean Drill. Uses a small V-shaped bit for drilling small holes in thin wood. Axminster still sell one. 3rd down is a pad saw (see here).

Then what appears to be a modern floorboard saw, a couple of promising-looking oil stones and two mallets which put my users to shame. Middle 2nd down is a wedge for splitting logs, below the green stubby screwdriver what looks like the side handle for a Stanley hand drill (so _you're_ the one who has them all, eh...? :lol: ) and below that a push pin I think? Blah, blah, er, 4 "improved" centre bits which are handy, and at least one Jennings and one Irwin auger bit. Right hand side it looks like you have at least one nice gouge there? Boxwood carver handle? Might be beech perhaps... Some nice chisels/gouges there by the looks. Can't tell anything about the sliding bevel and the hand drill is bugging me 'cos I only saw one just like it at the weekend but I can't remember any details. #-o 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (13 Jun 2005)

Thanks Roger, Alf  

I only have this photo to go on at the moment, there is a big chunk of the Irish Sea between the tools and me! I'll ask my mum to take a couple of close-ups.



Alf":12naudl2 said:


> Crumbs, you're a regular rust-magnet, Neil...


Yeah, I'm starting to worry... 8-[ :lol: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## MikeW (13 Jun 2005)

Neil":r2u8izip said:


> Thanks Chris - I gave it a quick test run once it was finished and I must say it is very nice to use! I'm looking forward to using it in anger
> 
> NeilCFD



Hi Neil,

I have some tools I inherited, first from a great uncle and then some from my grandfather. I hated to see them pass away too. It is often with great fondness fueled by the wonderful memories that I use their tools. 

I'm sure that there will be times when you too will sense the connection in a way none of use would if we used the same tools you inherited.

The #77A is destined, I'm sure, to be an oft used tool. I have the Preston version and there are tasks that I think could only be so easily accomplished by its use. Doesn't it just feel great in the hand?


----------



## Neil (14 Jun 2005)

Hi Mike,

Thank you - I think you are completely right about the connection.

The #077A has been used often since I started this post (Over a year ago! How did that happen?? :shock - as you say, it just feels great in the hand. It has such a good weight for its size. When using it, I like to think about the projects that my step-father would have used it on - its a very special tool to me.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## bugbear (14 Jun 2005)

Just to add, very late:

The Stanley #7 is an older model, indicated by the square corners on the blade. 

DO be careful cleaning the Preston rule; Preston is highly collectible, and so are merchandising items. So the intersection set should be highly, highly collectible.

BugBear


----------



## Neil (14 Jun 2005)

Thanks for that, BB - I haven't got around to the Preston rule yet, I'll be very careful when I do.

Christmas every day at the moment - my Mum has moved on to the tools in the attic now, and has just sent more pics. I've marked a few things I'm not sure about with green arrows for you experts to peruse...sorry about the big post.















Cor!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Adam (14 Jun 2005)

You lucky devil - you must be chuffed to bits. That little plane is loverrly.

Adam


----------



## mudman (14 Jun 2005)

Ooh! Ooh! I know one!  

Green arrow on the left is pointing to a honing guide, Stanley I believe? Don't know the number designation. Got one at home that came with a #271 router plane.

Edited to add:

Well, at least I think it is. :? Haven't a clue how to use the thing.
Oh, and I meant the green arrow on the left in the bottom picture.

Isn't top picture left arrow a saw set?


----------



## Alf (14 Jun 2005)

Wot Adam and Barry said. I can't remember the number of the honing guide either, but IIRC it's for plane blades. I think you use the slot through the blade to bolt it to the guide, and the arm gives you the correct projection. BB'll know for sure. Top left is indeed a Saw Wrest for setting saw teeth; slip the appropriate notch (depending on saw blade thickness) over the tooth and lever over to get the required set. Bit of a skilled job to get it even. That's a pliers type set I think, over on the right with the red handle. Next to that it looks like a Record #040 mini grooving plane? If it turns out to be marked #043 it's totally worthless and I'd be willing to dispose of it for you... BB remarks on it in passing here. The Marples #44 you seem to have some of, but not all. Looks like the blade clamp is AWOL for a start, but the one from the #040 might/should work. Evidentally you haven't read my plea concerning Marples plough planes on my website though...  :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (14 Jun 2005)

> If it turns out to be marked #043 it's totally worthless and I'd be willing to dispose of it for you.



I can't tell wether you're joking. The earliest #043 WERE single rail, but Record very quickly added the second rail, and created the #40 as the cheaper version.

Hence (AFAIK) single rail #043's are rather rare and (you'd have to ask J. Horobin) collectible?

I do sometimes see Marples #040 and #043, Alice - want one next time I do?

BugBear


----------



## Neil (14 Jun 2005)

Thanks, everyone 

Apparently it is a Record #040...well done, Alf, not a good picture to go on there! =D> 



Alf":1ehe1v6i said:


> Evidentally you haven't read my plea concerning Marples plough planes on my website though...


Sorry, Alf, I must admit that I missed that. Hope I haven't caused too much pain & suffering  :lol: 

BB, any idea about the honing guide on the first page of posts? Home-made job, maybe?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Noel (14 Jun 2005)

The top clamp bar is on upside down, unless of course you were going to hone a skew blade.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## bugbear (14 Jun 2005)

> BB, any idea about the honing guide on the first page of posts? Home-made job, maybe?



Alf was right - it's the common (and quite horrid) Stanley.

It's used by undoing and REMOVING the nut completely, putting the bolt though the slot in the iron, then putting the nut back on. The gauge is used to set the position of the guide on the iron.

It's a pain, and only usable with Bailey irons.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (14 Jun 2005)

bugbear":2e2qwd8p said:


> I can't tell wether you're joking.


I was. Sorry, it's the deadpan expression; doesn't give anything away, does it? 



bugbear":2e2qwd8p said:


> Hence (AFAIK) single rail #043's are rather rare and (you'd have to ask J. Horobin) collectible?


So I believe. I wouldn't really have ripped Neil off, honest. Heck, I'm daft enough to point out highly collectable, and thus valuable, tools to people for no charge! ](*,) 



bugbear":2e2qwd8p said:


> I do sometimes see Marples #040 and #043, Alice - want one next time I do?


Ooo, you tempter, you. And here I was not having bought a plough or combi in almost a year too. Well, if you happened to see one, cheap like...  Ta muchly.  Truly, I'm a hopeless case aren't I? I haven't even used the Record #044 yet...  (Give me a "C", give me an "O", give me an "L", etc)



bugbear":2e2qwd8p said:


> It's a pain, and only usable with Bailey irons.


On the other hand the narrow wheel makes cambering the blade easier I'd have thought? A subject close to my heart at the moment, as I trade cambering ability for accurate bevel angles with the MkII and go slowly insane as a result. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (14 Jun 2005)

It just keeps getting better and better...

Now I need to walk away quickly and wipe the drool off my chin...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jun 2005)

The clawhammer is a Maydole design (some collector interest if it is a Maydole, many companies made this design). Nice Warrington hammer as well. Below the red handled saw set appears to be an old striking knife. Those are kind of popular now.

Lots of fun stuff there, Neil!


----------



## Alf (15 Jun 2005)

Roger Nixon":1hbrszti said:


> Below the red handled saw set appears to be an old striking knife. Those are kind of popular now.


Yeah, for people wanting to claim incapacity benefits due to the loss of an eye... :roll: But a question. When is it a striking knife and when is it a scriber? And does it matter? :-k

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (15 Jun 2005)

Noel":16mbs9vc said:


> The top clamp bar is on upside down, unless of course you were going to hone a skew blade


You're absolutely right, Noely - I flipped it in an unsuccessful attempt to get the iron from the #7 in it - about 1mm too wide!



Bugbear":16mbs9vc said:


> Alf was right - it's the common (and quite horrid) Stanley


BB, it was actually the other honing guide I was wondering about - this one



Alf":16mbs9vc said:


> I wouldn't really have ripped Neil off, honest


I know you wouldn't have, Alf 



MikeW":16mbs9vc said:


> It just keeps getting better and better...


I can hardly believe it myself, Mike - I just wish that I had been more aware 10 years ago so I could have asked my stepfather about them all!



Roger Nixon":16mbs9vc said:


> Lots of fun stuff there, Neil!


Yep, this lot is going to keep me busy for a while!  

OK, here is the last installment (I promise ) - here are the contents of my stepfather's under-the-stairs toolbox, so very much his day-to-day users:







A nice-looking gentleman's saw (?)... and I won't be short on hammers, will I? (hammer) 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## bugbear (15 Jun 2005)

> BB, it was actually the other honing guide I was wondering about - this one



Right. Home made, AFAIK.

BugBear


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (15 Jun 2005)

> I haven't even used the Record #044 yet...



Gowan Alf

I have not used my #043 since getting the #044. It has got to be the quickest, easiest way to put a groove into a drawer.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## dedee (15 Jun 2005)

Neil, with all these tools you will be wanting a bigger workshop next :wink: 


Andy


----------



## Alf (15 Jun 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> I have not used my #043 since getting the #044.


Eeek! :shock: For Sale, one unused (by me) #044 in that case. :shock: Phew, lucky escape there... :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (16 Jun 2005)

dedee":xwcsbe3s said:


> Neil, with all these tools you will be wanting a bigger workshop next :wink:


You might be right, Andy - I'll certainly need to make a big tool cabinet anyway!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## dedee (16 Jun 2005)

Neil,
who was it that said "tools expand to fill the space made available for them?" 

Andy


----------



## Neil (16 Jun 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jun 2005)

Alf":p71zdyln said:


> Roger Nixon":p71zdyln said:
> 
> 
> > Below the red handled saw set appears to be an old striking knife. Those are kind of popular now.
> ...



WIMP! :lol: Since when does a galoot let danger interfere with tools?

For old toolers it is a striking knife. :wink:


----------



## Alf (16 Jun 2005)

Roger Nixon":3cr3uj06 said:


> WIMP! :lol:


Guilty as charged 8-[


----------

